# El ataque machista de las redes a Justina Bustos en su visita a 'El Hormiguero' por su vestido transparente



## El Pionero (7 Abr 2022)

Esta noche de miércoles, las actrices Eva Ugarte, María Castro y Justina Bustos visitaban El Hormiguero para presentar su último trabajo cinematográfico, la comedia El juego de las llaves, que se podrá ver en los cines el próximo 13 de abril.

Pero el cine ha tenido poco protagonismo en la noche de este 6 de abril, y es que el centro de atención entre los espectadores ha sido la actriz argentina Justina Bustos, pero no por su trabajo en la película, su trayectoria profesional o sus nuevos proyectos, sino por el vestido que llevaba puesto a lo largo de la entrevista.

Las redes se han inundado de comentarios machistas por el nivel de transparencia de la tela, que dejaba ver su pecho, y que ha sido duramente criticado por muchos usuarios en Twitter, que no han dudado en despacharse contra la actriz por su decisión. 







En cambio, otros 'tuiteros' han reprochado todas las críticas, y celebraban la decisión del vestuario de la actriz, calificándola de "valiente". Asimismo, algunos han aprovechado la coyuntura para rescatar la canción de Rigoberta Bandini, Ay mamá, candidata al Festival de Eurovisión de este año y han puesto sobre la mesa la libertad de Bustos para escoger su estilismo. 



Precisamente, una de las preguntas del presentador ha sido sobre la libertad que deberían tener las personas para vestir como ellas quieran, y si concretamente, las actrices invitadas preguntaban a sus parejas su opinión sobre las prendas que llevaban al salir en escena, y las tres actrices han respondido que no lo hacen. 

Claramente la película presentada ha pasado a un segundo plano entre los televidentes, y la psicosis en redes sobre el vestido rosa fucsia de Juana Bustos, ya era imposible de frenar









El ataque machista de las redes a Justina Bustos en su visita a 'El Hormiguero' por su vestido transparente


La actriz fue sometida a un acoso permanente en redes a lo largo de toda la entrevista por el vestuario escogido.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Mirigar (7 Abr 2022)

Ha conseguido lo que quería. Los medios y la gente hablando de ella y además podrá victimizarse como perseguida por el patriarcado.


----------



## daniguzmán (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lammero (7 Abr 2022)

Translucido, no transparente.
Noice pears pero aguantar al Motos es un precio demasiado alto, paso.


----------



## LionelHutz (7 Abr 2022)

a los monstruos no mirar


----------



## gold digger (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nenos (7 Abr 2022)

Tetillas de marrana flaca.


----------



## GatoAzul (7 Abr 2022)

Justita bustos.


----------



## GatoAzul (7 Abr 2022)

Pero si va a la tele así es por algo, digo yo.


----------



## Triyuga (7 Abr 2022)

Tantas putas, y yo tan viejo...


----------



## ANS² (7 Abr 2022)

si es puta se dice y ya está, no pasa nada


----------



## Tails (7 Abr 2022)

busto


_nombre masculino_

1.
Escultura o pintura de la cabeza y parte superior del tórax de una persona.
"el busto de Federico García Lorca preside el salón blanco"


2.
Parte superior del cuerpo humano.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Abr 2022)

hace años empezaron con la subversión ideológica en la telemierda española



basura no reciclable


----------



## KUTRONIO (7 Abr 2022)

gold digger dijo:


>



Vídeo donde se demuestra que nunca se dijo pechos fuera, ''es fuego de pecho''.


----------



## gold digger (7 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Vídeo donde se demuestra que nunca se dijo pechos fuera, ''es fuego de pecho''.



Pues me sigue gustando más la traducción de pechos fuera


----------



## Kabraloka (7 Abr 2022)

¿comentarios machistas?

si las primeras en criticar son las tías...
en mi oficina todas dieron el mismo calificativo: pu..

venden su cuerpo para dar que hablar. Sabía perfectamente lo que la iban a llamar poniéndose eso. Y ella busca el escándalo.


----------



## Pegoteonfire (7 Abr 2022)

Las tetas no dan miedo. Lo que da miedo es la falta de recato.
Luego se rasgan las vestiduras cuando reciben una fotopolla.
Puro "empoderamiento" falso, hipócrita y carente de sentido. No es mas que una pervertida exhibicionista.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Abr 2022)

No sé dónde ven el machismo, yo más bien veo el huelebraguismo.


----------



## El pernales (7 Abr 2022)

Tds pts


----------



## KUTRONIO (7 Abr 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> Pues me sigue gustando más la traducción de pechos fuera



A mi tambien me mola mas el pechos fuera que quieres que te diga


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Abr 2022)

*ME



LA



FO*


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Abr 2022)

Luego se quejan de que las cosifican, TDS PTS, NO SE ESCAPA NI UNA!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## locoAC (7 Abr 2022)

A esta señorita no la conocía nadie.

Ahora la conoce alguna gente.

Entre una frase y otra, 30min en TV y 2 tetas con vestido translúcido. El coste-beneficio es máximo, y como ha dicho otro forero, cualquier crítica es dada la vuelta a su favor como un calcetín con el argumento del machismo.


----------



## DVD1975 (7 Abr 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Esta noche de miércoles, las actrices Eva Ugarte, María Castro y Justina Bustos visitaban El Hormiguero para presentar su último trabajo cinematográfico, la comedia El juego de las llaves, que se podrá ver en los cines el próximo 13 de abril.
> 
> Pero el cine ha tenido poco protagonismo en la noche de este 6 de abril, y es que el centro de atención entre los espectadores ha sido la actriz argentina Justina Bustos, pero no por su trabajo en la película, su trayectoria profesional o sus nuevos proyectos, sino por el vestido que llevaba puesto a lo largo de la entrevista.
> 
> ...



Vas un programa y sabes que se te ve todo.
Lo haces para darte publicidad.
Antes lo hacían en fiestas privadas y ahora te ve todo el mundo.
Me parece de mal gusto y de mala profesional.


----------



## Dr.Tequila (7 Abr 2022)

La culpa es de los padres, que las visten como putas


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Abr 2022)

Así se habla de ella, mejor promoción imposible ya que btw no la conocen ni en su casa.


----------



## Greco (7 Abr 2022)

Meh, tampoco es que haga mucha justina a su apellido la furcianita.

Decepcionante.


----------



## Greco (7 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Tantas putas, y yo tan viejo...



Da igual, pagas lo mismo que los jovenes.


----------



## Elsexy (7 Abr 2022)

Tan poco tiene tan buenas tetas.


----------



## Ricohombre (7 Abr 2022)

Me alegro muchísimo porque ya no se quienes son los actores de Hollywood ni mucho menos los de España, no digamos ya famosillos de medio pelo, algo estoy haciendo bien.


----------



## ako (7 Abr 2022)

Va con el curriculum a la vista por si se cruza con alguien importante en los pasillos de la TV.

Dentro de 20 años se apunta al metoo


----------



## cnk57 (7 Abr 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Esta noche de miércoles, las actrices Eva Ugarte, María Castro y Justina Bustos visitaban El Hormiguero para presentar su último trabajo cinematográfico, la comedia El juego de las llaves, que se podrá ver en los cines el próximo 13 de abril.
> 
> Pero el cine ha tenido poco protagonismo en la noche de este 6 de abril, y es que el centro de atención entre los espectadores ha sido la actriz argentina Justina Bustos, pero no por su trabajo en la película, su trayectoria profesional o sus nuevos proyectos, sino por el vestido que llevaba puesto a lo largo de la entrevista.
> 
> ...




Creo que debería llamarse:

Justa Bustillos


se adecúa mejor a la realidad.


----------



## ingeniata (7 Abr 2022)

menuda cerda asquerosa


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Abr 2022)

Melafo y le chupo las minitetas como si fuesen percebes.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (7 Abr 2022)

Juas, esto nos pasó a un montón de niñas de mi colegio de monjas porque nos cambiaron el uniforme y las nuevas camisetas de gimnasia transparentaban justo cuando estábamos en una etapa en que algunas empezaban a usar sujetador, *pero la mayoría no*. 

Nos obligaron a todas a ponernos o sujetador o camiseta de tirantes por abajo de la camiseta nueva.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (7 Abr 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Justita bustos.



Din


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (7 Abr 2022)

que alguien le diga a esa pedazo de guarra que se tape en horario infantil


----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Abr 2022)

Una boluda argentina enseñando tetas
Emponderadas de la farandula Española
Pelicula de tetas y jovenes y sexo española subvencionada

Que pereza por dios....


----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Abr 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Juas, esto nos pasó a un montón de niñas de mi colegio de monjas porque nos cambiaron el uniforme y las nuevas camisetas de gimnasia transparentaban justo cuando estábamos en una etapa en que algunas empezaban a usar sujetador, *pero la mayoría no*.
> 
> Nos obligaron a todas a ponernos o sujetador o camiseta de tirantes por abajo de la camiseta nueva.



¿Mucha tijera en el vestuario? Es para un trabajo de clase


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (7 Abr 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> ¿Mucha tijera en el vestuario? Es para un trabajo de clase



La degeneración de hoy en día no se veía en aquellos tiempos. Si había alguna pirada que se auto-declaraba homosexual, a lo máximo que llegaba era al nivel de las adolescentes japonesas que como mucho se cogen de la mano todo el rato.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (7 Abr 2022)

quien


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Abr 2022)

Ay may la Justi.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (7 Abr 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Esta noche de miércoles, las actrices Eva Ugarte, María Castro y Justina Bustos visitaban El Hormiguero para presentar su último trabajo cinematográfico, la comedia El juego de las llaves, que se podrá ver en los cines el próximo 13 de abril.
> 
> Pero el cine ha tenido poco protagonismo en la noche de este 6 de abril, y es que el centro de atención entre los espectadores ha sido la actriz argentina Justina Bustos, pero no por su trabajo en la película, su trayectoria profesional o sus nuevos proyectos, sino por el vestido que llevaba puesto a lo largo de la entrevista.
> 
> ...



Si eso te parecen críticas feroces y machistas es que eres un puto imbécil


----------



## JoseII (7 Abr 2022)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> que alguien le diga a esa pedazo de guarra que se tape en horario infantil



Lo gracioso es que el hormiguarro tiene calificación para mayores de 7 años, vaya quien vaya y hablen de lo que sea.
Apartad a vuestros hijos de ese programa con ZZ

Ayer tocaba poliamor y puterio, por eso el traje iba a juego


----------



## morethanafeeling (7 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Vídeo donde se demuestra que nunca se dijo pechos fuera, ''es fuego de pecho''.



Jajaja, tremendo, el robot-mujer atacando con las tetas y Koji llamando a su compañera estúpida. Todo ello en 50 segundos. Con el nivel de subnormalismo actual esta serie sería imposible de emitir hoy día. Es maravilloso poder recordar los tiempos en los que no existía la censura.


----------



## NIKK (7 Abr 2022)

Menuda guarra; ya no saben como ser el centro de atención.


----------



## rondo (7 Abr 2022)

Y como no que no falten la basura planchabragas defendiendo a esta guarra sudaca


----------



## Salchichonio (7 Abr 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> La degeneración de hoy en día no se veía en aquellos tiempos. Si había alguna pirada que se auto-declaraba homosexual, a lo máximo que llegaba era al nivel de las adolescentes japonesas que como mucho se cogen de la mano todo el rato.



Puta tarada mental


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (7 Abr 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Puta tarada mental



¡Ups! Creo que sin querer me has respondido eso a mí en vez de a @LaPutaMadreQueTeParió


----------



## FOYETE (7 Abr 2022)

Pronto saldrán enseñando el coño y pretenderán que sea algo normal.


----------



## SeñorLobo (7 Abr 2022)

Tetas ni tetas....
Esa chica le sale desnuda al 99'9% de los foreros y, primero, si os echa una sonrisa ni uno solo os dais cuenta de que va en bolas porque os quedáis idiotizados mirando lo guapa que es, y segundo, automáticamente ponéis de muy buen grado todas vuestras posesiones a su nombre y miráis cuanto os dan por un riñón en Wallapop para pagarle algún capricho a la chiquilla.
Y si quiere ir en tetas, pues oye, estupendo.


----------



## hyperburned (7 Abr 2022)

Putas que van de dignas. Vivvir para ver.

Prefiero la original, no la copia


----------



## Abrojo (7 Abr 2022)

tetitas, ji ji ji

En fin


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (7 Abr 2022)

Como cada vez que Pedroche saca un traje. Hay demasiada gente envidiosa, cotilla y malvada en esta vida. No les debería importar qué traje se pone nadie. Marujones.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Abr 2022)

Menos mal que no se llama *Justina Vulva,* o a ver qué habría enseñado. 


¿Por qué lo llaman ataque machista? ¿No criticaban las feministas a las que enseñan mucho? prohibieron las azafatas de F1.


----------



## Visilleras (7 Abr 2022)

- ¿Tenemos algo de carnaza buena para mitad de semana, Gutierrez?
- ¿Más?
- Hombre, lo de la guerra está estancado, y lo de los 20 céntimos del descuento de las gasolinas, en realidad, no va a calmar a la gente
- Pues entonces...
- Entonces ya sabéis lo que toca poner, Gutierrez: Tetas
- Si, como generadores de contenido pagado que no es otra cosa que propaganda y pienso visual indiotizante para mantener a la población cabreada y entretenida, nuestro deber es viralizar contenidos cutres, (incluso inventados, si es preciso) para que los borregazos se peleen entre ellos...
- Coño ¿Y ese resumen pormenorizado de nuestras operaciones? ¿A qué coño viene ahora, Gutierrez?
- Nada, que hay alguien en un foro escribiendo un texto sobre nuestro "trabajo"
- Ah, pues entonces continúa, hombre, continúa...
- Si. Como decía, la gran mayoría de _inputs_ se dividen en dos categorías básicas: "noticias serias" (politica nacional, conflictos armados, lo del coronavirus, etc, etc) y luego está el pienso visual, o las gilipolleces: famoseo, cine, mierdas de internet, etc...
- Efectivamente, pero vete acabando que la atención de los NPC es limitadita ¿Cómo se viralizan esas dos categorías de forma efectiva?
- De dos formas: Bien creando un impacto que *indigne* a la gente (injusticias, guerras, actos violentos, ancianitas desahuciadas), o un impacto que les parezca *sexualmente atractivo* (alguien enseña muslo, una chica se comporta como un chico, una famosa dice una nadería que no debería importar a nadie, etc, etc). También se pueden combinar ambos, que funciona muy bien: Rollo sexual que indigne, o rollo violento e injusto que tenga un matiz sexual indignante
- ¿Y eso se hace para...
- Para crear una falsa sensación de libertad: Los NPCs entran al trapo y debaten. Unos se muestran a favor del input y otros en contra. Mientras lo hacen pierden su valioso tiempo en reaccionar, incluso a nivel fisiológico, sintiendo palpitaciones, nerviosismo, insomnio, y un constante malestar que les lleve a ser más débiles, y estar desmoralizados
- Porque la finalidad de todo esto es...
- Que nosotros hagamos con ellos lo que nos da la gana: Compran nuestras ideas, nuestras modas, nuestros planes... y aun encima piensan que es por su bien...
- Así es como funcionan los borregos, Gutierrez
- Y así es cómo funcionamos nosotros
- Bueno, dejémonos de mierdas que no se va a leer nadie... entonces ¿qué metemos mañana?
- Creo que si ponemos a alguien enseñando cacho en "El hormiguero" podemos ganar muchas almas... digooo, potenciales consumidores...
- ¡Brillante idea! pero hay que crear un falso debate en Twitter en el que la gente insulte al presentador, y que hablen de machismo, y de libertad...
- No hace falta, hombre: Los propios borregos hacen esa parte de nuestro trabajo por nosotros ya desde 2015 por lo menos...
- La verdad es que fue una magnífica idea lo de combinar Twitter con First Dates ¿eh?
- Pues si, desde hace casi 10 años la gente se toma en serio mierdas cuyo único fin no es más que...
- ¡La publicidad!
- Eso, eso... chssss... calla que nos pillan... jajajaja
- Sólo nos importa el dinero ¡Y el capitalijsssmoooo salvajeeeee, uhhhh!!
- Jajajajaja
- ¡¡Conspiracionessss, iluminatiisssss!!
- Y fakeniusss, no te olvides de lo de las fakeniusssss...
- Jajajaja, esa es muy buena. Todos los gilipollas esos, que aun encima ni siquiera cobran, haciendo de "guerreros del teclado"... jajajaja, mira que son subnormales...
- Y lo mejor de todo es que los NPCs se piensan que nosotros somos los subnormales, jajajajajaja


----------



## deckard009 (7 Abr 2022)

Tu viste como quieras, yo opinaré como quiera. Es libertad, funciona en ambos sentidos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 Abr 2022)

Es una doble moral...si ellas eligen esos atuendos es porque son muy liberadas y blablabla...pero si un tio menciona el tema, el patriarcado vuelve a atacarnos y blablabla.


----------



## Nagare1999 (7 Abr 2022)

Y encima, de los 3 míseros tuits que la ponen verde, 2 son de mujeres. Machismo le llaman. Yo llevo años diciéndolo, la mujer es un lobo para la mujer.


----------



## Felson (7 Abr 2022)

Si Cristina Bustos es la del vídeo del Op, ni hay bustos de los que hablar ni mucho menos de su vestido transparente. Directamente, lo que es transparente, es mi mirada hacia tal canción y puesta en escena... por llamarlo de alguna manera. Qué paletismo... o patetismo, como bien me indica, con razón, el jodido corrector de los couxons.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (7 Abr 2022)

Cerda rep00gnante.

Melaf00 br00tal? Sí, pero ese es otro tema.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (7 Abr 2022)

cuando lei justina, pensé en estas transparencias. jiji


----------



## Dj Puesto (7 Abr 2022)

Ellas analizan las cosas con perspectiva de género,yo con perspectiva histórica, cualquier persona de cualquier siglo al ver a una mujer vestida así pensaría que es prostituta


----------



## Dj Puesto (7 Abr 2022)

Ellas analizan las cosas con perspectiva de género,yo con perspectiva histórica, cualquier persona de cualquier siglo al ver a una mujer vestida así pensaría que es prostituta


----------



## pepecling (7 Abr 2022)

Se vistió así para que nadie dijese nada de eso, claro.

Pues nada yo en el primer meeting que tenga mañana por Zoom pongo el rabo encima de la mesa y el que diga algo al paredón.


----------



## CANCERVERO (7 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Tantas putas, y yo tan viejo...



Escribela completa la Oracion a San Alejo por favor.
San Alejo... San Alejo, tantas putas y yo tan viejo.
Gracias.


----------



## Colonoscopio (7 Abr 2022)

Llamar tetas a esas dos glándulas del tamaño de una mandarina, no se yo.


----------



## qbit (8 Abr 2022)

Argentina. Las extranjeras son mucho más atrevidas que las españordas.


----------



## Anka Motz (8 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Vídeo donde se demuestra que nunca se dijo pechos fuera, ''es fuego de pecho''.



Perdona, pero en la versión que emitieron en España, decía PECHOS FUERA!!!! 
En la que pones de YouTube, en esta escena 







Dice :

*LLEGO EL MOMENTO PELLEJA!!!!!!!
FUEGO DE PECHO....*

Donde utilizan el pelleja......

Pues, eso.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (8 Abr 2022)

No está preparado me lo han dicho loa expertos/ 


a ver dejad de ver loa medios hijos de puta sin alma, que vais a morir recordando el programa de la griso, asquerosos


----------



## sopelmar (8 Abr 2022)

A buenas horas esta todo inventado


----------



## aventurero artritico (8 Abr 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> hace años empezaron con la subversión ideológica en la telemierda española
> 
> 
> 
> basura no reciclable



bueno ahi aún era un escándalo, hoy la aplaudirían


----------



## Segismunda (8 Abr 2022)

Marrana y cursi a la misma vez. Era difícil.


----------



## opilano (8 Abr 2022)

Del montón.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Abr 2022)

Yo la verdad es que prefiero que no se normalice enseñar las tetas, le quita todo el morbo. Cada vez las tias enseñan mas y dicen menos... no homo.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (8 Abr 2022)

El apellido le pega xD, bromas aparte.

Es un programa de niños desde 7 años no? pues hay ciertas coñas o detalles que no van mucho, acaso en Megatrix salian las tias asi antaño? NO y las coñas que hacen o burradas que dicen en fin...
El lio de ese programa es que debe aclararse que es a partir de 14 o 16 años? pues se pone y punto ademas de retrasar un poco mas la hora.

Sobre esa pelicula que anuncian a todas horas, me hace gracia "CULTURA EUROPEA"

El juego de las llaves, y salen parejas intercambiandose y que te puedes zumbar a la de otro y punto, me parece tal grado de degeneración promocionar esa mierda que solo acaba destruyendo parejas-familias que necesitan estar estables.

Se da tanto bombo que se termina normalizando practicas de gente putera como yo llamo, y eso es lo peligroso, obviamente que cada uno haga lo que le salga de las narices pero normalizarlo?

Que encima los chavalines de 7-15 años lo vean normal, pues menuda mierda.

Para eso que se vean en youtube los desfiles de noche de fiesta tanto ellos como ellas, en ropa interior, al menos era mas NATURAL Y EROTICO.

Luego es eso lo que yo digo ya prohibido, pero las insinuaciones de mierda las permiten para destruir valores.

Incluso la Marlene Mourreao en el Semaforo con las Domingas asomando era algo mas natural, ya se intuia que era un PUTON , pero las cosas quedaban claras y no andaban promocionando una peli de mierda.


----------



## siroco (8 Abr 2022)

siendo guapa y teniendo pocas tetas no es buena idea


----------



## Ming I (8 Abr 2022)

Si nadie llega a comentar nada de sus tetas le da un parraque.

Por cierto que en los comentarios no veo el ataque machista por ningún lado. Veo gente comentando lo que ve en la tele (Que vaya estómago tienen para verse el hormiguero por otro lado)


----------



## Lammero (8 Abr 2022)

Ah vale, ya lo pillo.
Es la judeo-tontada atlántica du jour.

Ya me extrañaba que el tontako del Motos tuviera una idea propia.
Que degeneren los otros.


----------



## pepeleches (8 Abr 2022)

Es la incongruencia de la ideología. 

Enseñar las tetas bien. Empodera, es feminista. Mirar tetas es mal, es supermachista. 

Sin embargo si esas tetas no gustan es cosificación. También machista. 

Es decir, lo natural para esta gente es que se puedan enseñar las tetas solo cuando ellos dicen y de la forma en que ellos dicen, pero con la premisa de que ni se miren ni se hable de ellas. 

Las mismas que las enseñan en los lugares más absurdos para protestar por temas delirantes son las mismas que se escandalizan por una anuncio con una chica en bikini. 

No pidáis congruencia, no la hay


----------



## sirpask (8 Abr 2022)

Viva el busto de la Bustos!!!.

Lo que oigo son solo malas opiniones de envidiosas.


----------



## angel2929 (8 Abr 2022)

Libertad para vestirse como ellas quieran si

Libertad para opinar no.

Muy coherente todo


----------



## Tanchus (8 Abr 2022)

SeñorLobo dijo:


> Tetas ni tetas....
> Esa chica le sale desnuda al 99'9% de los foreros y, primero, si os echa una sonrisa ni uno solo os dais cuenta de que va en bolas porque os quedáis idiotizados mirando lo guapa que es, y segundo, automáticamente ponéis de muy buen grado todas vuestras posesiones a su nombre y miráis cuanto os dan por un riñón en Wallapop para pagarle algún capricho a la chiquilla.
> Y si quiere ir en tetas, pues oye, estupendo.



Pero qué tendrá que ver eso con que no nos parezca bien que salga enseñando las tetas en un programa que ven un montón de niños.
Algunos os liais a planchar bragas y perdéis el oremus


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Abr 2022)

Pues no tienen mala pinta siendo pequeñas, si las quiere enseñar que las enseñe.


----------



## birdland (8 Abr 2022)

Cuando le cuelguen dirá eso de “ lo que se busca en el cine son cuerpos heteronormativos” o aquello de “ da igual el talento , con que estes buena llega “


----------



## Gotthard (8 Abr 2022)

locoAC dijo:


> A esta señorita no la conocía nadie.
> 
> Ahora la conoce alguna gente.
> 
> Entre una frase y otra, 30min en TV y 2 tetas con vestido translúcido. El coste-beneficio es máximo, y como ha dicho otro forero, cualquier crítica es dada la vuelta a su favor como un calcetín con el argumento del machismo.



Si, ha nacido una estrella, ahora solo tiene que pasar el trámite de chupar las pollas adecuadas y su puesto destacado en el firmamento del cine español está servido.

Luego en 40 añitos se pondra de digna como la Verdú y circulo cerrado.


----------



## Sawa (8 Abr 2022)

Es una pena que la borregada no tenga conocimientos de anatomía, eso es un travelo. La proporción ósea hombros cadera es de un hombre si o si, es más no tiene cadera.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Abr 2022)

Es tan buena actriz que tiene que ir mostrando el género


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Vas un programa y sabes que se te ve todo.
> Lo haces para darte publicidad.
> Antes lo hacían en fiestas privadas y ahora te ve todo el mundo.
> Me parece de mal gusto y de mala profesional.



Seguramente sea buena profesional pero confundes la profesión


----------



## SeñorLobo (8 Abr 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Pero qué tendrá que ver eso con que no nos parezca bien que salga enseñando las tetas en un programa que ven un montón de niños.
> Algunos os liais a planchar bragas y perdéis el oremus



Venga, venga. Que en un foro de comedoritos como este, al que mira a las tías como algo mas que un cachocarne usable para hacer porno, ya tiene que salir el orco de la baticueva a llamarle "planchabragas".
Si te pones histérico por intuir un par de tetas , estás como para tratar con una mujer de verdad.
Os habéis creído la caricatura de los hombres que hacen las cerdas de Podemos, y os dedicáis a comportaros como tal.


----------



## Gotthard (8 Abr 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> El apellido le pega xD, bromas aparte.
> 
> Es un programa de niños desde 7 años no? pues hay ciertas coñas o detalles que no van mucho, acaso en Megatrix salian las tias asi antaño? NO y las coñas que hacen o burradas que dicen en fin...
> El lio de ese programa es que debe aclararse que es a partir de 14 o 16 años? pues se pone y punto ademas de retrasar un poco mas la hora.
> ...



Los adolescentes de estos tiempos tienen derecho a sus mitos festivo-sexuales.

Los programas de la Miriam Diaz-Aroca eran material de gayoleo adolescente para el sabado por la mañana. Entre los shorts, los maillots y toda la ropa apretada que se ponia caian pajas bolsilleras una tras otra. Fue un cambio cojonudo, nos quitaron la Bola de Cristal y las chorradas politiqueras de Alaska y nos pusieron tetamen y culamen en abundancia, que es el fin ultimo de cualquier adolescente español.


----------



## Tblls (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Descuernacabras (8 Abr 2022)

Aunque se vista como una pvta, hable como una pvta y actúe como una pvta, no se confunda...¡ES UNA PVTA!


----------



## Artorias (8 Abr 2022)

A mi me la suda como se quiera la gente vestir, que cada uno se vista como le de la gana, pero no me haria ninguna gracia que mi pareja se pusiera un vestido asi y fuera enseñando las tetas...

Pero claro, sabiendo esto ya me preocupe de estar con una tia a la que no le gusta ir exibiendose por ahi, una tia que por no gustarle no le gusta ni llevar faldas muy cortas y que ni se le pasa por la cabeza ir enseñando las tetas por ahi, ni en la playa.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (8 Abr 2022)

Es un mecanismo evolutivo elemental en la hembra jóven y fértil, el exhibir sus genitales y zonas erógenas para obtener la atención y los recursos del macho.

Bill.


----------



## Tanchus (8 Abr 2022)

SeñorLobo dijo:


> Venga, venga. Que en un foro de comedoritos como este, al que mira a las tías como algo mas que un cachocarne usable para hacer porno, ya tiene que salir el orco de la baticueva a llamarle "planchabragas".
> Si te pones histérico por intuir un par de tetas , estás como para tratar con una mujer de verdad.
> Os habéis creído la caricatura de los hombres que hacen las cerdas de Podemos, y os dedicáis a comportaros como tal.



Claro, claro... Ten cuidado, que te has despistado y has estado a punto de quemar unas de encaje.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Abr 2022)

Poned la blusa trasparente que llevó al programa de los mammones 

Por lo visto, la película es tan mala que sólo han encontrado este recurso para que se hable de ella


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Abr 2022)

A la chica le gusta ir fresquita


----------



## Espectrum (8 Abr 2022)

El día que no tengan que enseñar las tetas y el culo las tomaremos más en serio.


----------



## Switch_46 (8 Abr 2022)

Espectrum dijo:


> El día que no tengan que enseñar las tetas y el culo las tomaremos más en serio.



Amen. 

Enseñar físico a drede solo demuestra su mediocridad, y la burda necesidad de enseñar carne solo para disimular su ignorancia y falta de atención.


----------



## Edu Brock (8 Abr 2022)

Bien buena que está.


----------



## Urquiza (8 Abr 2022)

La hipocresía mediática de este estercolero de pais.
Curiosamente en el programa de Broncano sacaban a un tipo con la polla fuera y lo celebraban hasta en Marca porque era rompedor y muy novedoso.
Recuerdo también un editorial de El País alabando que los protagonistas masculinos de Fariña salieran en pelota picada.
Pero sale una tipa con las tetas fuera y no puedes ni mirarla, porque eres un fachamachistaheteropatriarcalvioladorenpotencia.
Panda de gilipollas...


----------



## eufor (8 Abr 2022)

esta con las tetillas duritas la cachonda....


----------



## El Lonchafinista (8 Abr 2022)

Que mierdas de tetas


----------



## ivanito (8 Abr 2022)

A esas tetas le faltan fuelle, tampoco creo que haya llamado tanto la atención.
Si las tuviera mas gordas no se habría atrevido, porque entonces sí que habría sido un escándalo de verdad, como ya pasara en su momento con la famosa teta de Sabrina.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (8 Abr 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Justita bustos.



Este habría sido el tag estrella en otros tiempos de burbuja.
Chapeau.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Abr 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Me alegro muchísimo porque ya no se quienes son los actores de Hollywood ni mucho menos los de España, no digamos ya famosillos de medio pelo, algo estoy haciendo bien.



Yo no conozco ni a uno, con la puta mierda de películas que hacen. Es que es ver el cine de los años 70 y 80, ya no digo el clásico y te parecen todos medio subnormales.

No me extraña que ayer me preguntara un tío de unos treinta años por la taberna zinjara.

Será zíngara, hombre, como los gitanos de Hungría.

Eso, eso...


----------



## Alma Khadija (13 Abr 2022)

Ella no se ve como sexualizada, ese es el problema que muchos no veis. A una mujer occidental se la educa para que su sexo sea visto como algo metafísico y se le dice que es mujer no por su cuerpo, sino por su forma de hacer y actuar. Esa mujer no es consciente de que con esa actitud está atrayendo miradas lascivas y acoso por el hecho que no lo puede relacionar.

Para ella ser mujer es algo mágico y especial, algo cuasi-divino. Carece de cualquier contacto con la realidad y es incapaz de ver las consecuencias de sus acciones sobre el mundo real. Todo por el hecho que le ha dicho que eso es liberalizador y bueno. Es decir, ella se siente bien y lo demás es igual. Luego vienen los lloros.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (13 Abr 2022)

Si lo hiciera un tío enseñando el rabo con transparencias sin gallumbos que dirían?


----------



## Espartano27 (13 Abr 2022)

Masonaza argentina, probablemente beba adenocromo ya que no aparenta 33 años


----------



## aron01 (13 Abr 2022)

Me encantan. Piensan que luchan por algo y sólo dan un espectáculo cachondo. Ideología de putas.


----------



## Sonico (13 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Tantas putas, y yo tan viejo...



Bah, no creas. Luego le dices algo de follar y ya ni hablamos. Calienta pollas las llaman en mi pueblo.


----------



## Alma Khadija (13 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Si lo hiciera un tío enseñando el rabo con transparencias sin gallumbos que dirían?



Dirían que es un degenerado, por eso es peligrosa la educación liberalizadora de las mujeres que llevan a cabo las feministas en occidente. Muchas convertidas en cosas y objetos sexuales sin quererlo al mismo tiempo que se creen toda la pantomima. Son niñas eternas, que no se dan cuenta que existe el deseo sexual entre los seres humanos.

Para ellas el problema lo tenéis vosotros, no ellas, no quieren ser responsables de sus actos jamás. Es más, no quieren ser mujeres, sino niñas perpetuas.


----------



## El gostoso (13 Abr 2022)

Es machista decir que viste más cerdo que una prostituta?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Abr 2022)

yo solo digo que ninguna mujer en mi familia iria a la tele a enseñar los pezones a medio mundo.
y ahi lo dejo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Abr 2022)

LO vuelvo a repetir una y mil veces ya ...

las tías como siempre llamando la atención .


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Siempre se ha dicho que dos tetas tiran ´mas que dos carretas, es una empoderada que confía tanto en su talento natural que las enseña sin querer, sin pretender c onseguir publicidad ni nada por el estilo, que mal pensados.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> LO vuelvo a repetir una y mil veces ya ...
> 
> las tías como siempre llamando la atención .



Son sus costumbre sy hay que respetarlas, no todas, pero algunos son así, todo el día haciendo fotos a sí mismas y enseñando toda la carne que pueden, luego dicen que no se les tiene en cuenta por lo que valen.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Abr 2022)

Bustos hace honor a su apellido


----------



## octopodiforme (13 Abr 2022)

Si la critican, ataque machista.

Si la elogian, cosificación machista.

Simplemente no es posible escapar al machismo.


----------



## Escombridos (13 Abr 2022)

Machista? .... Acojonadito estoy del miedo que me dan las tetas, es un monstruo esta tipa por ir asustando al personal.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Abr 2022)

Las mujeres modernas son una broma de mal gusto, celebraré con gran venganza y furiosa cólera cuando sean apedreadas por la futura España musulmana.


----------



## Lian (13 Abr 2022)

No la hacía ninguna falta desviar la atención a esas transparencias, pero bueno, se ve que ya no quedan mujeres elegantes y discretas.


----------



## kikelon (13 Abr 2022)

La chorrada del siglo, se viste así porque sabía que iba a ser topic de esos de twitter
Las redes sociales son un cancer para la sociedad.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Abr 2022)

Lian dijo:


> No la hacía ninguna falta desviar la atención a esas transparencias, pero bueno, se ve que ya no quedan mujeres elegantes y discretas.



elegantes dice...


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (13 Abr 2022)

La bipolar esa entonces quiere que nadie la llame de puta a pesar de ir vestida como una puta.

Como todas, vamos.

Que ellas son unas empoderadas.

Que lo valen.

_-- Ooooh, claro, que eres guapísima y te lo mereces todo, princesita._

Anda, que se vaya a rodar la bolsa a otra esquina.


----------

